# What type of job



## CutandPaste (Aug 16, 2019)

I dont know if this question was asked before...
But it would really mean a lot to me if you could share where you work with having leaky gas. 
I mean which job position do you have?
As you know it is really hard to feel comfortable with this illness. But I do have to make a living somehow for me and family


----------



## Toletum (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a job as IT technician in an office. I dream of working at my home hahah

LG is showing up to be strongly linked to stress, anxiety and depression in a lot of cases.

So i'd try to go for a job with little stress and where you feel comfortable. Easy to say, i know...

A lot of us are searching for solutions and trying to understand why this happens, eventually will get there


----------



## hopefulperson (Aug 26, 2018)

I work in a complete opposite field which is a warehouse. Fairly hard physical labor for 12 hours shifts. I definitely get stinkier than most but i choose this profession for the fact that i'm not enclosed with others in an office with little airflow, as well as i spend very little time in close proximity to others so the amount of stress i deal with is minimized from human interactions. Comments still come same as any other jobsite. Lastly sitting all day might not have the best effect on us with this condition so the constant moving and exercise i believe is beneficial, maybe not for LG specifically it at least is good for the body and mind.


----------



## GURUSgetOUT (Jul 31, 2017)

I choose to work from home in front of the computer all day. I had this for the last 7 to 8 years and for the last 6 I been doing work from home.

If anyone is considering working from home please begin to look for freelancer work in well known freelance sites and local craiglist and job sites. If you have any other skill please come up with your own product and sell it. In my own experience that have been the best thing I did in these years.( come up with shirt designs, come up with websites, simple apps, youtube....)

Do not copy anyone. If you think you are going to make money making the 11245th flashlight app on the google store then you will fail. Rather get in the market where there is little or no competition. Example: IF you made some money with some cute cat shirts then consider paying someone $30 for making you a similar shirt designs in the same niche. Lets say Dogs, cats and hamster shirts.

Do not invest huge amounts of money in anything. I only invest IF it works first. Like the example above. Why? Because if you have 10 people interested is easier to keep the ball rolling your $30 might bring other 10 people. Do not invest $1500 to get your first customer is my point with this.

You can work from home if you really really want to. Is even better if you can code websites or have any other design skill then you can do both: work on your own product and do some gigs on freelance sites.

PS: Never ever work for any site if you are considering starting making money online. Avoid clicks, watching ads, making mini tasks for pennies. Do not buy anything from any guru hoping to make money (honestly I think this post is more useful than anything you will buy from a guy teaching how to make the big money online) . Only your own skill will make you money online. This is only what I would do if I had to begin again with all this. I dont think I can work a normal job ever again. Sad but true

I wanted to drop this 2 cents if anyone is as lost as I was when I began with LG ....


----------



## meager (May 1, 2009)

@GURUSgetOUT couldn't agree more. I left my paramedic career... the stress amplified my symptoms. Thought about going into wildland firefighting, it'd be a seasonal thing and I'd get to be outdoors. However, bunking and sharing a bathroom would be rough.

So, similar to @Toletem I went into IT. Worked my way up from helpdesk in a small office.. horrible but manageable. Having to quick-fix things to GTFO of their airspace was the worst. Got shitty jobs so I could get experience on my resume, and for the chance of someone willing to keep a shitty person. Eventually proved myself enough through experience and certifications to get a remote job with an amazing company. I only commute in once a week on a rotational basis with other guys, and I sit beside a HEPA AIR FILTER. That being said, commute is hell. Riding public transit today.. on the way home I fell asleep and when I woke noticed that all the people standing vacated my area lol. I just couldn't hold it in during evening rush hour. Embarrassing... Currently looking at remote sysadmin jobs tho, of which there are plenty.

So my recommendations are definitely remote jobs if you have the determination to gain the necessary skills. Freelancers make a lot of money, but I definitely needed comprehensive healthcare so I joined a tech company. Also, night shifts in healthcare wouldn't be bad IMO. I had to clean up other's poop plenty of times and the pay is good (depending on position). Construction also pays well. Park rangers, and anything else outdoors. Remote jobs are where it's at though..


----------



## Progknife (Jul 21, 2021)

There are a lot of different jobs. With the development of the Internet, there are a lot of jobs. When I was a student, I used to work part-time. Usually, it was night jobs because I gave all my energy to my studies during the day. I'm not from a wealthy family; my parents couldn't give me as much money as I needed. In fact, my work didn't interfere with my studies, quite the contrary. Sometimes I met intelligent people who gave me wise advice. Moreover, one day I met a man who owns a small company, and he promised me that he would give me a job after graduation.


----------



## anitatukci (Sep 30, 2021)

Once I worked in an office, and I was constantly stressed and, of course, depressed. But then I decided to change my life when I came across an article about WA firefighter recruitment. It was written there about how you can enter the fire academy having previously prepared. And I thought, why not try, and after a lot of time preparing for the test, I still entered the fire academy and have worked as a firefighter for several years now. And I feel much better! The salary suits me, and I have found loyal friends at this job who are always ready to help. In short, I changed my life myself. I want all people to do what they were created for.


----------



## LifeLongIssues (5 mo ago)

I work in an cubicle but am thinking about becoming a park ranger or something. 

The Critters have never complained about my gas.


----------

